# Cruising Carnival Victory May 11-18...What are the odds anyone else here is?



## RickMG (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, the title pretty much says it all. I plan on living in the Cigar Bar while on board, and visiting La Cas Del Habanos in St. Maarten. Anyone else? Would love to get together.

Anyone been on this ship to tell me about the cigar lounge? 

:chk


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

wish I could say I was, but im not crusing till August. Hope you guys have an awesome time, the victory is a nice ship. LCDH's are great hope you have a great cruise and burn some great sticks!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i got a rccl one coming up soon. have fun on your trip. good luck finding th lcdh when you get off the boat. it took me a fairy ride and 30 min walk before i found a walkin humi only 1/3 fulll of over priced sticks. just make sure you only get them form the lcdh because there are tons of fakes out there, and they look better every time i go.

good luck feel free to pm me with any ??


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

RickMG said:


> Well, the title pretty much says it all. I plan on living in the Cigar Bar while on board, and visiting La Cas Del Habanos in St. Maarten. Anyone else? Would love to get together.
> 
> Anyone been on this ship to tell me about the cigar lounge?
> 
> :chk


I would recommend you read up on the ship and participate on the Roll Call for your cruise/date on http://www.cruisecritic.com.

Have lots of fun! I spent my time on my balcony and in the cigar lounge with my cigars!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome time to be had. Good luck and be careful of the fakes. Enjoy and savor every minute. Remember at dinner you can eat all that you want. When I went on the cruise they had steak and lobster one night and I see our waiter back 5 times for lobster. :r :r


----------



## RickMG (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the good wishes and advise. I'm glad to hear your words about the Victory, BigGreg. I was a little worried. We only booked the trip last week, and I was really wanting a Royal Caribbean. I've only been on one cruise a year and a half ago and had a great time. See pics here I posted on another board of good reasons to cruise:

http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/RickMG/album07

tchariya, thanks, I found cruise-critics message board last week too. Been using them for their reviews before then to pick a cruise, it is a great site. I also found the Roll Call thread for my ship, but doesn't look like anyone posting are cigar smokers. We do have a balcony room on the Lido deck, port side somewhat close to the front.

As for me smoking Cubans, believe it or not, I have never really been a big fan of them, but have only gotten them at the LCDH in Puerto Vallarta. I've heard the store in St. Maarten is a flagship store and one of their best, but they have two there. We're going to Phillipsburg (sp?), so I don't know if that's the good one. I will buy a cigar and sit there to enjoy it. Here we are at the one in P.V.

http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/RickMG/album06

Would still love to find some folks to enjoy some cigars with while on the ship. Thanks again everyone.


----------

